

Travel firms sue creator of cheap airfare site - jliptzin
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-30634144

======
CrazedGeek
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138)

------
tzm
[https://skiplagged.com/](https://skiplagged.com/)

~~~
MichaelApproved
The legal goal is almost funded too
[http://www.gofundme.com/skiplagged](http://www.gofundme.com/skiplagged)

------
waps
If they wanted to make sure everybody and their grandmother starts doing this
on a regular basis ... well done !

~~~
geofft
I assume you mean the airlines?

The airlines, in a strict sense, don't care. They'll set whatever prices the
market can bear. If the market demands that flights from LAX to JFK are no
more expensive than flights from LAX via JFK to Elbonia, they'll just raise
prices on LAX to Elbonia, because LAX to JFK is a vastly bigger market. It's
the Elbonians who lose, not the airlines.

------
melling
A little complicated? Must have to get luggage, which is usually booked all
the way through.

~~~
saryant
This is why most airlines won't let you short-check bags to an intermediate
city.

Also, in the event of IRROPs, you have no guarantee that the airline will
still send you through the same connecting airport. If you're trying this on a
ticket with (e.g.) United from Boston to Milwaukee via Chicago, intending only
to fly as far as Chicago, you could easily find yourself going through Newark
or Cleveland if Chicago is snowed in or that flight has mechanical problems.

In that case, connecting in Chicago was essentially an implementation detail,
United is free to reroute you through any other hub (even Houston or Denver if
that's where they've got open seats). I've certainly had more out-of-the-way
reroutes with United.

(edit again, just to add more)

You could even wind up on a completely different airline. United could stick
you on a Delta flight through Detroit. Many ways to screw yourself.

~~~
ignu
I recently noticed DTW -> PHL was over $400 more on United than DTW -> PHL ->
NYC. (For me, worst case scenario would be having spend an extra three hours
on a train back to Philly.)

It would be nice to know what percent of flights have a problem that causes a
reroute, so we could do the math on wether it is worth it.

~~~
saryant
UA doesn't fly DTW-PHL. Do you mean US or DL?

The airline can claw back miles, ban you from flying or, if you're a repeat
abuser, go after you for the fare difference.

~~~
ignu
You're right, it was US Air.

